# 2.7t vs. 2.8 V6, which would you buy?



## vwchef2 (Aug 29, 2005)

Which would you buy and why. Just sold my 01.5 S4, seemed like a good car, although maintance seems like a lot of $$. I am in the market for a car now and need some advise. Any help would be great. Sort of leaning towrds the 2.8 seeming like less stuff to go wrong with the motor. I am not really concerned with the going fast part anymore, more concerned with the luxury cushy ride thing.
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

Moving from an S4 to an A6 2.8 is a BIG step down in performance. I'd suggest driving both and seeing which you prefer. The S4 did have more issues with the 2.7T due to the compression of that engine into a smaller engine bay. That said, the A6 2.7T will still require a bit more consideration (gentle warm up for a few minutes and gentle cool down) if you want to ensure good and happy turbo life. 
What sorts of problems did you have with the S4?


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: 2.7t vs. 2.8 V6, which would you buy? (vwchef2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwchef2* »_Which would you buy and why. Just sold my 01.5 S4, seemed like a good car, although maintance seems like a lot of $$. I am in the market for a car now and need some advise. Any help would be great. Sort of leaning towrds the 2.8 seeming like less stuff to go wrong with the motor. I am not really concerned with the going fast part anymore, more concerned with the luxury cushy ride thing.
Thanks in advance!!

Hey congrats on the sale http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif was a long time coming.








What happened with going for the CLK430?? 
Anyway, definitely the 2.8/3.0 based C5 A6's are a solid platform, and less headcahe without the turbos problem issues.
Hit me up on IM if you have any questions in your search.


----------



## vwchef2 (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: 2.7t vs. 2.8 V6, which would you buy? (5speed6)*

Thanks... for the quick replies.
On my S4, just maintaince really. Control arms, brakes and a couple other odds and ends. Just cost a lot of $$.
I would love to get a clk430, but just bought an apt, and could do without the larger car note. So I figure get a A6. I really love the look of the car. 
5speed I will definitely be in touch with you. That interior in your car looks INSANE!!!


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

If that's all you've had done, I'd recommend a 2.7T. The performance drop will be minimal so you will not regret "stepping down" in this regard. The comfort and ride of the A6 will definitely give you a greater sense of luxury. 
Now we just need to find you a good, independent mechanic who knows his/her Audis really well and will not steal your wallet every time you stop buy for a visit.


----------



## vwchef2 (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: (SouthboroAudiGuy)*

I have a great mechanic that I trust alot. I think the biggest challenge will be finding one with a good history. Any leads?


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

Not in your area. Suggest you check the regional forum for this info.


----------



## vwchef2 (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: (SouthboroAudiGuy)*

You guys have been a GREAT help. Thanks for your time. I think I am set on an A6 now. Just have to find one now. This forum is 1 million times more mature and helpful than the other forums http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks again!


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (vwchef2)*

There's two A6's at dealerships near where my Mom lives (passed by them this weekend). I'll check them out for you during this week.


----------



## vwchef2 (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: (vwchef2)*

Thank you. I am going to look at 2 today.


----------



## No1HondaHateR (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (vwchef2)*

if you had an s4 then you need the 2.7t cuz the power in the 2.8 just doesnt compare and the 2.7 has way more upgrades


----------



## vwchef2 (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: (No1HondaHateR)*

The power of the 2.8 is terrible. I have to admit. But I bought a 2.8 anyways for the simple fact that I am not looking to go fast in that car. Thanks


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (vwchef2)*

what color? avant or sedan?


----------



## vwchef2 (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

Sedan, green on tan leather. Love the green and the burgundy. Those were my 2 choices that I wanted. Found the green one!


----------



## nepa (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwchef2)*

I had a 30V B5 Passat and now own a C5 A6 2.7T and the differences are night and day.
The 2.8 was adequate for every day driving and cruising but lacked the get up required when people would test me. @ highway speeds above 2800 rpms the 2.8 would shine.
In my quest to squeeze out as much HP & TQ I added the following bolt ons:
Bosch plat + 4 plugs
K&N panel filter
Magnaflow flow cat back exhaust (resonator removed)
Light weight pulleys (all 3)
Pes chip and tip chip.
To me this combination worked best and I noticed improved acceleration and torque.
Sorry for the rant but seeing that you copped a 2.8 I thought I would share my experience.


----------



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (nepa)*

the 2.7T,







i love mine, just got it a few weeks ago,it rides so soft, and i havnt had any problems, but of course i havnt had it long....i can tell you its a blast to drive!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwchef2 (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: (ur faster)*

nepa, the info is great. Thanks!! I appreciate it!
Anyone else?


----------



## Wahaha (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: 2.7t vs. 2.8 V6, which would you buy? (vwchef2)*

Should have opted for a '02+ A6 3.0, that way if you install the rns-e nav system, the faceplate will match the color of the rest of the interior plastics, and you get the chrome dials and wood trim over the cupholder. Plus some of them have bi-xenons.


----------



## Wahaha (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: 2.7t vs. 2.8 V6, which would you buy? (Wahaha)*

Forgot to mention, maintenance might be easier on the 3.0 over the 2.8 - 2.7 as well. Easy access/removeal of coilpacks for spark plug changes, and timing belt jobs.


----------

